# Hiya! I finally wandered over



## Hauntiholik

Hello all. I finally crawled over from the other side.

A quicky about me:
I've had a yard haunt for 10 years now and it grows a little every year. Halloween has always been in my blood. It's more an illness I guess. I go a little nutty every October :googly:

I've got a lot of reading to catch up on - looks like a great forum!


----------



## Hella

Welcome to the Street Hauntaholik

...a fellow coloradoan...whoohoo I keep hoping I will find more like me so I can feel sorta normal..lol


----------



## DeathTouch

I was hoping you would make it over here. I am glad to see you Hauntiholik. You are going to find a lot of people you know over here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Hella & DT!

Hella - are you going to Hauntcon this week? It's in Denver. I'll be there.


----------



## Hella

I want to..lol but I have to work so we will see if I can make it over there at all. I know there are a bunch of people from the Hall-L list that are going as well. When are you planning on being there? If I end up going I am thinking it will prolly be on Sunday afternoon after I get off from work.

I hate my job sometimes..lol


----------



## roadkill

Welcome Hauntiholik! Don't know from what "other side" you came but - glad you're here.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hella said:


> When are you planning on being there?


I'm planning on being there almost the entire time. It's my vacation from the family.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks RoadKill. I came from the great beyond......lol
Halloween Forum.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hey Hauntiholik, I think we all go a little nutty here. :googly:

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hello, Haunt! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Welcome to the street haunt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Zombie-F said:


> Hey Hauntiholik, I think we all go a little nutty here. :googly:
> 
> Welcome to the forums.


There's no thinking about it!
You sure you can handle it here?


----------



## grapegrl

Welcome and good to see ya', Haunt!


----------



## Sinister

Velcome to eet!


----------



## Vlad

Greetings and welcome Hauntiholik. I'm sure you'll enjoy life on the Street as much as we do.


----------



## ghostie

Welcome Haunt, looks like we both migrated at the same time...birds of a feather, they say! I'm really impressed with this whole haunter's network family. It's fun to see familiar faces and new ones too!


----------



## heresjohnny

Welcome to fun, if somewhat unpleasant side of the street Hauntiholik!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> There's no thinking about it!
> You sure you can handle it here?


If I can handle you then I can handle being here


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks eveyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the street!


----------



## screamer

Hi, Haunt glad you came over!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> If I can handle you then I can handle being here


Really, sounds like a dare to me?


----------



## Death's Door

A screaming welcome to Hauntiholik. Pull up a tomb and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Michigal

Welcome Hauntiholik. It's great to see more and more migrate over.


----------



## Blackwidow

Nice to have you join us Hauntiholik, welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Really, sounds like a dare to me?


OK FE - Bring IT!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Up kinda late were you Haunt?
Must have been quit a start for HauntCon!


----------



## claymud

Hauntiholik wait until you get to the chat on saturdays...


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Welcome! You will find that this place is occupied by a very kind--and talented!--group of people.

If you ever need a friend,..I'm pretty sure Doctor Morbius can build one for you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!!!! Build me a friend? I don't think I'm that bad.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Well, Haunt my dear...a forum in which you get a head start on me...
I like this one..it is pretty....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello Hauntiholik and welcome to HauntForum where people are a little nutty over Halloween all year round.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Welcome to our little haunt on the net ​*


----------

